# Here's something I found interesting about some honey I harvested. It creamed



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Save a few pounds of that creamed honey to seed future batches of creamed honey.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------

